# 1970 Seagull



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Latest vintage finally arrived from China.. Thanks to Wrench for the pointer! Quite a bargain at around £40 I think, came with no strap but added this worn leather one I had and I think looks great. Very clean and so far going well, will give it a proper test later, really pleased with it though. Does anyone know if they originally would have had a bracelet or strap?


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Nice - any pics of the movement?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Graham Osborne said:


> Nice - any pics of the movement?


 Should look like this.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

NOS? Looks in excellent condition


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> Should look like this.


 Thanks. Do you know where the two extra jewels are located?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Graham Osborne said:


> Thanks. Do you know where the two extra jewels are located?


 Apparently in the main spring barrel.


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Here you go... lokks like it might be the same ST5 movement


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Very nice - and thanks for the info Wrench.

I should probably get one of these myself for when I occasionally support my local football team - Brighton & Hove Albion.


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Graham Osborne said:


> Thanks. Do you know where the two extra jewels are located?





Graham Osborne said:


> Thanks. Do you know where the two extra jewels are located?


 As someone that knows very little (technically) about watch movements, I am constantly impressed by the knowledge of people on this forum. Please forgive my ignorance, but how do you count the jewels by looking at the movement?

John


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Autonomous said:


> As someone that knows very little (technically) about watch movements, I am constantly impressed by the knowledge of people on this forum. Please forgive my ignorance, but how do you count the jewels by looking at the movement?
> 
> John


 Here's some info.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/642233/message/1249273056/Another+AWF+first-

There are a few different branded Chinese watches use the ST5 movement, but they do not all have the stripes. I've had a few for a number of years and they have been accurate and reliable. Some detractors claim that the nos ones on eBay are made up out of "parts", but then aren't all mechanical watches? Prices have gone up a bit since I got mine I notice.


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Autonomous said:


> As someone that knows very little (technically) about watch movements, I am constantly impressed by the knowledge of people on this forum. Please forgive my ignorance, but how do you count the jewels by looking at the movement?
> 
> John


 In this case I looked at the dial :tongue: . Seriously though, I asked the question about 'two extra jewels' because I am almost exclusively familiar with Swiss watches, many of which have 17 jewels, most of which are often (but not always) in standard locations (bearings plus two pallets & the impulse pin on the balance). I have no experience of 19 jewel Chinese movements, hence my query.


----------

